# Need Help to date and value my old Singer



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay so i have had this OLD singer sewing machine for a long while. It is a tale top portable that ha an old green carry case. I can not post pics right now but will monday. It is black and ornatley decorates with gold, red and green paint. the end of the machine bt the needle has an ornatley engraved brass plate. The motor says Premier Sewing motor Made in Belgium. It has a foot pedal and light. The light is a black plastic and says "C.S.A. 12228" UL 75w125v M.E.P.M. Co. there is an engraved sn of 3653826

There is an old sticker that says "price Sewing Machine Co. 46 Beach Street Boston 11, Mass HU 2-5954"

Any ideas on this machine?


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

The foot pedal is a metal greenish unit and says "Tenngland-IND-INC 

S.NO.-1300 KNEE
S.NO.-1500 FOOT
1A.-115V . AC-DC
MADE IN JAPAN"


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

From what I'm finding at the Singer site, your S/N dates it to 1880. 
Which means the motor isn't original. But then, electric conversions were quite common for treadle machines.

Most of the old Singers were fairly ornate in both the metals and the paint designs. What makes them worth more or less is how carefully both have been preserved. 

There's no way to give a guess about value without seeing the machine. 
Even so, if it's completely pristine, it probably won't be worth more than a couple/few hundred dollars. :shrug:


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you. 1880 wow, i had no idea it was that old. i was thinking 1920s or 1930s. before i called mom on it, i was thinking of trading it for a $100 portable GPS. think i will pass and just keep it though.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I would, too. 
What you could sell it for won't be too terribly much. Or at least in my opinion, not _enough_. That's American history sitting there. 

(But then, I have five old Singers, so I'll confess to being just a touch biased. lol)


----------

